# How old are these rats? (Updated with clearer pictures)



## Arbutus (Jul 31, 2010)

Okay so I just got my hands on 6 baby rats. They have no fur, and there eyes and ears are closed. 
I need an estimate on how old they are so I know how much and how often to feed them. I can get pictures I just don't have any right now. For now I'm going to feed them every two hours and they are drinking kitten milk. 
I just finished feeding them and I think they are dehydrated because when I tried to get them to "go" they didn't. I got them from someone and she had them for about an hour and a half before I did and they were kept warm with a water bottle and had what was left of there nest wrapped around them. 
Edit: Got some new pictures of them.
1.) http://lh3.ggpht.com/_bHgFci5y9i0/TMf250pw71I/AAAAAAAAABQ/jqQXa-kFG_c/s640/IMG_2983.JPG
2.) http://lh6.ggpht.com/_bHgFci5y9i0/TMf3NwbjKrI/AAAAAAAAABU/1ArGMRyYYD8/s640/IMG_2989.JPG
3.) http://lh3.ggpht.com/_bHgFci5y9i0/TMf3VydwUuI/AAAAAAAAABk/L4UD17oLsJo/s512/IMG_2985.JPG
4.) http://lh3.ggpht.com/_bHgFci5y9i0/TMf3oZyKAkI/AAAAAAAAABo/1FDdCyNZ6Bk/s640/IMG_2958.JPG


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: How old are these rats?*

They sound very young, less than 12-14 days for sure. Can you post pics? It may help me give you a better estimate. Until their eyes are open and they are moving around lots, continue to feed them every 2 hours (extra if they are skinny/not thriving) even throughout the night! 

To get them to go, get a warm damp cloth and gently wipe their genitals. If they don't go, put them down and return in 2 mins and try again until you get them to pee and poop. Don't worry if their poop is runny at this age.

Kitten milk may not be the best, can you get a human formula at all? It will do for now though.


----------



## Arbutus (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: How old are these rats?*

Thank you! I knew everything except for the kitten milk, I'll have to go get that tomorrow morning. 
I'm uploading pictures now.


----------



## Arbutus (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: How old are these rats?*

Picture number one: Size comparison
Picture number two: Close Up


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: How old are these rats?*

I'm thinking 7-9 days, but I have no idea. Just a guess


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: How old are these rats?*



RattieSalem24 said:


> I'm thinking 7-9 days, but I have no idea. Just a guess


If they have the baby fuzz they may be 7 days, but I think they are a bit younger. Hard to tell from those photos...keep them warm and look for a surrogate mom ASAP!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I would guess 5/6 days. Heres my bubs at 4 days old..


----------

